# 25,000 Posts



## slip (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey TUGBrian, what's in store for DeniseM when she hits this milestone?
I would think we would have a Parade down TUG avenue or something!! 
I do think post 25,000 should be one more post telling someone that if they
got a call from some one who has a buyer for their timeshare for a million dollars
that it's probably a scam.:hysterical: 

Seriously Denise Thank's for all you do. Your always one of the first one's there to
help anyone.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you Jeff - much appreciated.   

I'm not sure whether to be proud or embarrassed about my blabber fingers!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 3, 2011)

I think Tug should buy her a boat! MaryKay gets car's! Tuggers should get a boat!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 3, 2011)

Prolly give her a $1 timeshare she can't even give away to go with the Boiled Pizza recipe and secret handshake.... But Thanks anyway, Denise. No one would deserve it more! I hope that came out like I meant it... well, anyway, Thanks!

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a collection of PCC postcards ive been waiting to give away!  =D


----------



## GregT (Jun 5, 2011)

I remember that when I hit my 500th post, Denise was pushing 13K.

So she must be slowing down.   

Denise, thanks for all the help over the years!

Best,

Greg


----------

